# Nonlethal Stray Cat Control



## BockBorg

Okay let me clear this up first off. I love cats. I snuggle em and have a soft spot for good ones. But when strays p1ss all over everything I own, I get really indignant. The final slap in the face was a catch box I had just painted and left outside, and when I carried it in to finish drying, my hands reeked like cat p1ss.

What's the best flying ammo to smack these critters scared without penetrating them? Other people in town just trap em and drown em, I do like cats but I need them to be scared to try and claim my things as their territory. Can't stress enough I don't want em killed or maimed, just stunned and educated


----------



## Imperial

paintballs, that what i use on strays.


----------



## BockBorg

Yeah I guess right? This white one comes around, quasi we call him cause he looks real inbred like Quasimodo, he's so nice but my girlfriend has seen him spraying things in our yard. It's a shame cause he was skittish until we got his trust, but someone is spraying my things and I just can't handle everything stinking like horny tom


----------



## BockBorg

I took pride in my catch box and now I havent even used it and it just stinks


----------



## JTslinger

Paintballs or cut up erasers.


----------



## Viper010

I feel your pain BockBorg... I'm more familiar with that smell than I'd like to...

Far as non lethal deterrent ammo... Chick peas are my favorite, but only good to about 8-10 yards. Paintballs have a little more range but chick peas have the advantage of very low cost, and they don't make a mess. I also like olive stones, some candies, beads.

With this ultra light stuff I like to use party balloons for bands. Draw weight is almost non existent, about 2 pounds at 500% stretch.


----------



## StretchandEat

My Wife Loves Cats And Feeds Every STRAY IN Mississippi.. luckily our state has a stray spay and neutered grant program so that if you bring a stray in they will spay or neuter them for free.. they just clip 1 of their ears so that they can tell the cat has been snipped from a distance.. they know my wife so well that she has talked them into not clipping the ears on the ones she brings.. she thinks it's mean.. besides some how the "strays" around my house end up becoming "Stays" with names and never leave..at least I'm not smelling cat spray


----------



## BockBorg

Yeah stretch, it sucks cause Quasi is a pretty chill cat and he'll finally let me pet him... now I gotta run him off. 

I dunno. A stinky catch box is i suppose not a big deal... but I'm proud of the thing lol


----------



## BockBorg

On a side note I reached a milestone tonight! I was farting around with my marksman wrist rocket type, trying to measure my draw length and I had my very first bandset failure lol. I sat down and looked at it... saw the right pouch hole was pretty slack, gave it a firm tug and she come undone. Better to break down in the driveway, right?

Guess Quasi's gonna get his p1ss on for a little bit longer. Good thing I got some flatband material from the newfie speed shop in Drayton Valley today, a rotary cutter and a self healing mat. Just need to concieve of a good way to punch my pouches, gonna cut em out of old welding gloves I think. Kangaroo leather is a little out of my price range right now with the dollar hanging limp


----------



## lunasling

chick peas or any bean will do just use a light band set up its cheap and ya never know what might pop up in spring time lol


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

just get a dog


----------



## tpinaz

JohnKrakatoa said:


> just get a dog





BockBorg said:


> Okay let me clear this up first off. I love cats. I snuggle em and have a soft spot for good ones. But when strays p1ss all over everything I own, I get really indignant. The final slap in the face was a catch box I had just painted and left outside, and when I carried it in to finish drying, my hands reeked like cat p1ss.
> 
> What's the best flying ammo to smack these critters scared without penetrating them? Other people in town just trap em and drown em, I do like cats but I need them to be scared to try and claim my things as their territory. Can't stress enough I don't want em killed or maimed, just stunned and educated


yup a dog will work, just a couple of days of him pissing & sh*tting on everything and the cats wouldn't come around :O


----------



## Byudzai

Paintballs are fun, just take care with your pouch hold. I've had them explode all over my face before!


----------



## Viper010

You could always borrow a live trap from animal control and take him to the vet yourself... Fifty or sixty bucks will probably fix what ails him and you get to keep your new friend around and your catchbox clean.

That being said a pound of chick peas and some ultra light bands are a lot cheaper...

The choice is up to you my friend. I can't look in your wallet or your heart.


----------



## BockBorg

Truth told, if I hadnt been laid off I probably would. Seen a second, different cat hanging around just today, but my sling was out of commission. I'm trying to affix flatbands onto my wire frame


----------



## BockBorg

If I get back to work full time then I just might, viper... but I'm pretty sure its somebody's cat so on the other hand I'm not so sure I got the right


----------



## Viper010

Just take your flatbands, a little piece of string with some spit on it, and a little strip of rubber.

Lay the flat band in position, 3 wraps with the rubber strip, lay down the thread doubled over and wetted with some spit lube, bout 8 more wraps with the rubber strip, stretched considerably but not overly tight, end of strip trough the thread loop, pull rubber strip under itself, trim tag end, repeat on the other side.

Bout 2 minutes work for a newbie not 30 seconds for a practised shooter with good eyes and steady hands.

It's called wrap/tuck.

If you're going to be shooting super light ammo for a while, I also recommend super light bands. That will cut down considerably on the knuckle slap, and add to band life and accuracy.

Sorry to hear about your job man... ???? I wish you good luck on the lookout, both for jobs and for cats. Best wishes.


----------



## Viper010

About whether or not you have the right... If you can pet him and he trusts you, you could put a collar on him. Add one of those little metal address containers, with a little letter inside stating your intentions and contact info. Give it a month to think it over and give the owners time to contact you.

Of course this is all a moot point if you can't afford to bring him to the vet, but only you can be the judge of that.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I used to shoot the geese that pooped up my yard with crab apples.


----------



## BockBorg

No doubt Viper. It's a pretty good idea though


----------



## Oahu1

You guys are lucky. I live next to the neighborhood meth dealer. He lets strays just breed at his house (over 15 of them) they then come and crap all over my garden and yard (and everything else that non neutered cats do.

It is illegal in Hawaii to do anything other than trap them. If I was to hit them with a paintball it would be a felony here. We have a feral cat problem of some estimate over a million that are wreaking havoc on indigenous wild life etc but the cat lovers don't care. ( I also am a cat lover of house cats that are taken care of and domesticated).


----------



## BockBorg

Yeah jibtechs are a special kind of trash.

Well that sucks man cause at a certain point, like where you are, copious amounts of strays do become varmints and have to be dealt with


----------



## fsa46

I've been told that the 3/8" x 3/8" square steel will scare them away and they'll never come back. LOL

Just kidding cat lovers.


----------



## Viper010

Oahu1 said:


> You guys are lucky. I live next to the neighborhood meth dealer. He lets strays just breed at his house (over 15 of them) they then come and crap all over my garden and yard (and everything else that non neutered cats do.
> 
> It is illegal in Hawaii to do anything other than trap them. If I was to hit them with a paintball it would be a felony here. We have a feral cat problem of some estimate over a million that are wreaking havoc on indigenous wild life etc but the cat lovers don't care. ( I also am a cat lover of house cats that are taken care of and domesticated).


Normally I'm not much of a police fan, but they do have their uses, sometimes.... I know this is going to sound terribly simplistic, but if the guy is cooking meth in his basement and having customers or distributors coming and going at his door, this should be pretty obvious to observe. 
The average meth addict, although paranoid, is usually not that sharp.

If you don't want to deal with him personally, as I would be inclined to do but can wholeheartedly understand most people would prefer a more sane approach... Just put together a little surveillance tape, show it to the cops and have them stake out and raid the varmint.

Just my 2 cents.

PS sorry to hear about your predicament, I hope it gets resolved for you soon.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

If it were me I'd paint the catch box to get rid of the pee smell AND buy some cat repellant spray too and spray the newly painted catch box with it. Male cats are the pee problem, not females...sort of like male dogs, they smell pee from another animal and pee over it to claim that as their territory (here in Ecuador humans do the same thing and compete with the dogs, public peeing is common place unfortunately in this rustic banana republic). If you watch Ebay you can buy a paint ball gun right reasonably, good enough for popping cats, even if it is a single shot (you won't get but one shot anyway).

Byud brought up a point...paint balls will bust if you hold them tightly in your pouch (and goop up yourself, face, shooter and pouch as well) as in a harder pull band set...and a light pull band set may not get the point across to said cat.

Off TOPIC... but have to say this...

A .22 or decent air rifle would solve the problem with head shots but you said non lethal on the thread topic. The problem with wild domestic cats is they breed fast and furious and become way way over populated, much to the dismay of protected birds and game birds and of course human population has issues with too many wild domestic animals. They also get rabies parvo and mange and spread that around to others and it goes on hyperbolically. Surviving a winter when birds migrate south and many species of rodents hibernate, and this lack of food supply is a challenge and many die that way...cold, miserable, diseased and hungry. This is why many advocate culling wild domestic animals. Is it cruel or compassionate? That's for you to decide...and I don't want to side track the thread with this post...so decide privately please without verbal warfare.


----------



## lunasling

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do !


----------



## Incomudro

There's a sprinkler you can find online, has a stake you put in the ground and a motion detector mounted on top.

When a cat breaks the "beam" the sprinkler zaps him!

Give it a search.


----------



## tpinaz

&nbsp;


Viper010 said:


> You could always borrow a live trap from animal control and take him to the vet yourself... Fifty or sixty bucks will probably fix what ails him and you get to keep your new friend around and your catchbox clean.
> 
> That being said a pound of chick peas and some ultra light bands are a lot cheaper...
> 
> The choice is up to you my friend. I can't look in your wallet or your heart.


&nbs

yuppers da misses and me tooks in a stray ONCE. Come up to us all da time outside and we feeds it and even pets it sum, den da wife let it inside.
It went right back out real quick after she found dat sucker done ripped the crap outta her shower curtain wit its nails, den on top of it just to showed how much the critter liked it in da house, it PISSED all over the bed. 
TALK BOUT ONE BENT OUTTA SHAPE WOMAN  
Saw her once running around da yard chasin it wit a frickin broom :O Aint seen it around since.Da cat I means !
Moral: Sometimes kindness can bite ya in da arse !


----------



## Lacumo

Many years ago, I had a problem with feral cats and dominant neighborhood "domestic"(?) wandering toms pissing, spraying and crapping all over my yard. I lived a few miles from an inland river port that gets inter-continental ocean-going traffic, so I just live-trapped the cats, drove them over to the port and turned them loose there. The port sheds had feral cats that were nastier than hyenas and rats almost as big as snowmobiles, so the new "life" (HA!) that I tossed my wandering neighborhood cats into was a savagely competitive environment and I suspect a death sentence for them. After a few months of that relocation program, I ran out of cats to transport. Heeeere, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## BockBorg

Lol. Dem boys'z Ridnicks

I can kill any game animal in an instant without hesitation but for cats there would have to be tons of total a hole cats for me to just start bumping em off but i would


----------



## Viper010

You could also put up an electric fence perimeter on top of your existing fence.

That'll keep em out all the time even when you're not looking, or not even home.

It would be the most efficient but also probably the most expensive solution mentioned so far. Unless of course you are a hoarder like me, and happen to have an electric fence apparatus lying around in your attic (like me...)

If you were in the neighborhood I'd give it to ya, but alas...

Whatever you decide, best of luck. If the final choice ends up bumping em off to kitty heaven, please do so quietly as to avoid the inevitable resulting forum sh!tstorm, please.

Just to remind you, party balloons for bands and chick peas for ammo fit your originally stated needs perfectly. Dirt cheap, non lethal, and very effective.


----------



## tpinaz

I used to shoot in their general direction :O


----------



## tpinaz

could always go visit them and after a bit you wouldn't even give a hoot about them frickin cats :O


----------



## tpinaz

sounds like a real nice plan & an it worked !!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Just kill it and make teriyaki steaks. Win win.


----------



## Oahu1

LOL. Love all the responses. Thanks for the input to quote Darth Vader. It is too late for me... . The cops here don't care, there are laws on the books that they don't enforce such as outside cats must be spayed/neutered. The crackhead says, oh their not my cats I just feed them. Its supposed to be a $500.00 offense when you have proof of one crapping on your lawn. I have video proof doesn't matter to the cops and animal control is so overwhelmed the get pissed at you for bringing the strays in when you catch them like you must hate animals. There is nothing worse than having your vegetable bed crapped in by a feral cat & ruining all your veggies.

These are cats that don't have shots etc. you don't know what the hell they may have. I have 2 dogs, it doesn't matter to the cats, as soon as the dogs are back in the house the starting coming over like its a game. You all know how cats are.

Just to let you know how bad it is, they don't care that he is a known drug dealer within 500 yards of a school. Many dirty cops etc. here, that and the high homelessness that comes from the drugs is a cost of living in Paradise.

This is the last I will post, just because this isn't a rant just conversation among friends.

John


----------



## BockBorg

So Oahu. When you say felony like what kind of a felony. Is it like one of those unenforced things when when someone brings in a complaint to animal control about a slinger tagging a stray cat in the starfish with a paintball and they're overworked and angry that you brought it in? Lol


----------



## BockBorg

Not suggesting any illegal activities. Just saying lol the law is in the administration more than the writing from the sounds of it


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Ya gots to be inventive. If a cat creeps in, craps, and creeps out or stealthily steals in, stools and steals out... just put some catnip in a Have-A-Heart trap and collect the crapping cat, put a Sir Hillary emblazoned scarf around its neck and drive it to a liberal political convention and let it out. A bleeding heart anti gun hill full of hollering heaving Hillary liberals will adopt the sweet li'l stealthy stooler and all is fine. Problem solved. No death to any cat and a liberal will be happy as well. And not a firearm nor slingshot was used.

Of course a mean man would give them to a Mandarin or French restaurant. Both serve leagally, cat cacciatore or similar fantastic feline chow. Supplying protein to a hungry world would and for free no less would have completed your good turn of the day and relieved you of tom cat tomfoolery in your premises.


----------



## BockBorg

Haha I think we would get along Chuck


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

Try rolling balls from play doh and put them in the refridgerator.

so they´re firm enough to hold in the pouch and leave a lasting memory on the cat butt, but they don´t harm the animal seriously and visibly (just in case it´s a neighbours cat).

and they decompose outside.


----------



## tpinaz

Chuck Daehler said:


> Ya gots to be inventive. If a cat creeps in, craps, and creeps out or stealthily steals in, stools and steals out... just put some catnip in a Have-A-Heart trap and collect the crapping cat, put a Sir Hillary emblazoned scarf around its neck and drive it to a liberal political convention and let it out. A bleeding heart anti gun hill full of hollering heaving Hillary liberals will adopt the sweet li'l stealthy stooler and all is fine. Problem solved. No death to any cat and a liberal will be happy as well. And not a firearm nor slingshot was used.
> 
> Of course a mean man would give them to a Mandarin or French restaurant. Both serve leagally, cat cacciatore or similar fantastic feline chow. Supplying protein to a hungry world would and for free no less would have completed your good turn of the day and relieved you of tom cat tomfoolery in your premises.


I likes dis mans thinking !!!


----------



## oldmiser

tpinaz said:


> &nbsp;
> 
> 
> 
> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always borrow a live trap from animal control and take him to the vet yourself... Fifty or sixty bucks will probably fix what ails him and you get to keep your new friend around and your catchbox clean.
> 
> That being said a pound of chick peas and some ultra light bands are a lot cheaper...
> 
> The choice is up to you my friend. I can't look in your wallet or your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> &nbs
> 
> yuppers da misses and me tooks in a stray ONCE. Come up to us all da time outside and we feeds it and even pets it sum, den da wife let it inside.
> It went right back out real quick after she found dat sucker done ripped the crap outta her shower curtain wit its nails, den on top of it just to showed how much the critter liked it in da house, it PISSED all over the bed.
> TALK BOUT ONE BENT OUTTA SHAPE WOMAN
> Saw her once running around da yard chasin it wit a frickin broom  Aint seen it around since.Da cat I means !
> Moral: Sometimes kindness can bite ya in da arse !
Click to expand...

I tell ya that pissing cat would have been dead..sorry to say..But I would not stand for that..even tho I like animals...Mainly dogs

OM


----------



## StretchandEat

One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks


----------



## Oahu1

Aloha Bockborg,

No felony as in go to jail for animal cruelty. They are pretty serious about it here and you can be jailed for something like 10 years which is much longer than they give you if you are a crack head or rapist. It's even illegal to hunt with a slingshot here for some reason. There is a place in Hawaii Kai that at night over a thousand cats come out. & the bleeding hearts go and feed them. They have no natural enemies to keep the population down but they are destroying all sorts of other indigenous wild life that has gone endangered or extinct because of the feral cats. Kind of like Australia.


----------



## BockBorg

Yep. Liberals will destroy the entire world


----------



## Viper010

Oahu1 said:


> Aloha Bockborg,
> 
> No felony as in go to jail for animal cruelty. They are pretty serious about it here and you can be jailed for something like 10 years which is much longer than they give you if you are a crack head or rapist. It's even illegal to hunt with a slingshot here for some reason. There is a place in Hawaii Kai that at night over a thousand cats come out. & the bleeding hearts go and feed them. They have no natural enemies to keep the population down but they are destroying all sorts of other indigenous wild life that has gone endangered or extinct because of the feral cats. Kind of like Australia.


Wild cats in those kind of huge packs get a weird kind of group dynamic, especially at night. 
Mark my words they will soon come to see the bleeding hearts as a food source in stead of seeing them as somebody who brings food and liberals will start bleeding from their arms and legs in stead of their hearts. 
Once a couple of liberals get chased down and jumped by a couple of dozen cats, cue animal control, problem solved. I'm surprised it hasn't already happened. A friend of mine told me of some towns in Morocco, where people don't go out after sunset for the very real fear of being jumped and eaten by large groups of rogue stray cats.


----------



## Mr. P

Orange and/or lemon peels. Felines despise citrus/acid. Can also use somewhat diluted organic citrus spray on affected areas.


----------



## tpinaz

Oahu1 said:


> LOL. Love all the responses. Thanks for the input to quote Darth Vader. It is too late for me... . The cops here don't care, there are laws on the books that they don't enforce such as outside cats must be spayed/neutered. The crackhead says, oh their not my cats I just feed them. Its supposed to be a $500.00 offense when you have proof of one crapping on your lawn. I have video proof doesn't matter to the cops and animal control is so overwhelmed the get pissed at you for bringing the strays in when you catch them like you must hate animals. There is nothing worse than having your vegetable bed crapped in by a feral cat & ruining all your veggies.
> 
> These are cats that don't have shots etc. you don't know what the **** they may have. I have 2 dogs, it doesn't matter to the cats, as soon as the dogs are back in the house the starting coming over like its a game. You all know how cats are.
> 
> Just to let you know how bad it is, they don't care that he is a known drug dealer within 500 yards of a school. Many dirty cops etc. here, that and the high homelessness that comes from the drugs is a cost of living in Paradise.
> 
> This is the last I will post, just because this isn't a rant just conversation among friends.
> 
> John


an dats PARIDISE ? Guess I be taking me a little slice of right dis here !  An be HAPPY :O


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If you have one, cats seriously don't like being shot with an airsoft gun.


----------



## BockBorg

Lol I can't even get a nerf gun near our own. Maybe I should just stick a nerf dart in my sling and tag the buggers

A buddy of mine is really deadly with a nerf dart in a slingshot, and I actually put one through a big gatorade bottle once


----------



## Viper010

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> In this, we have one of the fundamentals of bushcraft; shelter. And an important look at lighting matches. Thanks to everyone who's following this thread, I encourage you to take a look at your local surroundings, and see what you have hidden outside your back door.


Video! Video! Video! Please!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

StretchandEat said:


> One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks


*Now that is a visual. Personally, I hate cats, they're the devil's pet. The ammonia smell gags me and they knock over all the fragile stuff you own. Lucky for them, I'm not into wanton killing, except for a few insect species. But I've known people who are unspeakably vicious in their quest to rid the world of cats. *


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Stray cats here in Colorado are about 100 pounds. Don't want to piss them off with a slingshot!

Grandpa Pete


----------



## BockBorg

I don't know man Joerg Sprave has some slingshots that would at the very least make a lynx or cougar retarded, and with a deft shot split a skull


----------



## Grandpa Pete

BockBorg said:


> I don't know man Joerg Sprave has some slingshots that would at the very least make a lynx or cougar retarded, and with a deft shot split a skull


Yeah but.......I don't think I could pull those 100 lb bands like he does! Did you see the steel ball that bounced back and got him between the eyes? That would give a mountain lion second thoughts about eating my dog. When I head down the local trails I have a Ruger slingshot in my pocket.

GP


----------



## lunasling

If your talking bout that one incedent of the RTS I believe that was a staged setup for some promotion .this is what I was told any way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010

lunasling said:


> If your talking bout that one incedent of the RTS I believe that was a staged setup for  some promotion .this is what I was told any way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


In deed. It was an ad for his zombie movie.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Just being humorous here... I don't envy a state which allows open obvious drug business and yes it's pitiful that laws were made to make legislators look good yet law enforcement is asleep or taking bucks under the table like they do here.

Meth production involves some pretty nasty organics and solvents...what if a horrible solvent (same as they use) fire was to erupt? (mull that idea what you wish). Would your house/property be at risk?

Rat poison is toxic to dogs so that's out...as well as any poison, for your own dogs or neighbor's dogs could ingest it and die...not good.

A charged high capacity electric capacitor placed with a bit of cat food on an insulated prong close to the electrified prong would send the animals double back flip pot over tea kettle OR fry their nervous system to the happy hunting grounds. A bit of tech but... If it were me I'd use electricity. Place the capacitors by night and remove them early morning first light so your dogs and neighborhood kids couldn't get zapped. If the capacitors were charged only with a deterrant charge, would that help...and a non lethal charge at that?

Would you consider NC? Nathan is asking for resumes. I was in Hawaii a few times flying back and forth in the Nam 60s, back then it was an OK place..sorry to hear it's gone to the cats (and lousy cops).

The landlord of the meth house...who owns it? The meth guys or someone else? Records and tax folks would have the address's owner. Would the right word to the right person get any appeal? That may be a non lethal approach to cat control by proxy.


----------



## twang

StretchandEat said:


> One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks


As far as i know the cat is marking his area. so to disuade it ,have you tried claiming it yourself?simply mark it as your own.


----------



## Viper010

twang said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know the cat is marking his area. so to disuade it ,have you tried claiming it yourself?simply mark it as your own.
Click to expand...

So you're saying go take a piss on your catch box? I don't know about you but I'd rather just zap the culprit in the starfish with a chick pea.


----------



## twang

Viper010 said:


> twang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know the cat is marking his area. so to disuade it ,have you tried claiming it yourself?simply mark it as your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying go take a piss on your catch box? I don't know about you but I'd rather just zap the culprit in the starfish with a chick pea.
Click to expand...

No I'm not saying that.Im saying reclaim your garden.the box is merely a post for the scent.


----------



## StretchandEat

twang said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the strays that now lives out side of my house(Hog Joules) used to have a bad habit of rubbing against your leg and giving you a little squirt as he turned..while we sat on the porch.. mostly he'd hit my wife's feet that were proped on the bottom cross brace of the chair.. he walked by and got me one day so I unzipped my pants and pissed all over his head.. even chased him down the porch soaking him.. he never sprayed me again.. though my wife got him neutered about 2 weeks later.. but it was a dry 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know the cat is marking his area. so to disuade it ,have you tried claiming it yourself?simply mark it as your own.
Click to expand...

oh.. I marked him a plenty.. but like I said.. the wife got him neutered and now we have no problems. .he quit spraying.. doesn't come home limping and beat up from fighting.. even the size of his head has gone down. . He had a huge head from fighting.. and hormones.that's how he got his name (Hog Joules ).. though my neighbor. . Who also feeds the strays ..calls him (Big Head)


----------



## honorary pie

If you can hit him with a slingshot,,I'm sure you could chuck tennis balls at him. who cares about a little pee? It's outside,,it rains..

If you're real desperate, and REALLY don't want to hurt him, just run up acting like Homer Simpson every time you see him..


----------



## honorary pie




----------



## BockBorg

Lol... love that clip thanks for that

Trouble is if you run em off they just come back when you're not there... tag em with a chickpea or something and I think they might consider it a defeat and move on? "Don't wanna go there, the boss of that place can beat me up from far away"

Lol


----------



## Viper010

BockBorg said:


> Lol... love that clip thanks for that
> 
> Trouble is if you run em off they just come back when you're not there... tag em with a chickpea or something and I think they might consider it a defeat and move on? "Don't wanna go there, the boss of that place can beat me up from far away"
> 
> Lol


True, to a certain extent. They can sometimes sneak back in for a quick spray, especially during the night when you're sleeping or during the day when you're out working.

One of those infra red guided anti cat sprinklers is also an excellent option, I think, and it also keeps watch while you sleep. Not as expensive as I'd expected either... A mere 28€ here, so well below fifty bucks in the states I'd guess.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Much progress has been made on this topic since it was originally posted. Cats need visual mind tweeks. You'll need one cheap toy cat and an axe handle. When you see the stray lurking, make a show of gently carrying the toy out to the center of your yard. Calmly stroke its simulation fur as you set it down. Immediately retreat to concealment, but where you can maintain watch on the toy. The stray's curiosity will take over, and she will slowly make her way toward an introduction with the imitation compatriot. When she gets to about 7 feet away, bolt from your hide and proceed to whup the tar out of the toy with the axe handle. It's all about psychology with cats.


----------



## HeathyCopie

In my last house i used to load up a stirrup pump with dirty engine oil and get them with that... I was never lucky enough to see the owners furniture once the cat rubbed up against it...


----------



## hit-with-Precision

drowning animals?? that's animal abuse/animal cruelty.


----------



## twang

me?ouch...


----------



## wll

Here in Kalifornia, looking at a cat wrong can get you in serious trouble. An electronic fence or ? is probably your best bet. I know what I did back in the day.

I caught them in a live trap and then sprayed them with a hose for about 10 minutes or so. I had to dump the live trap to get them out as they were cold and soaked but not hurt. When they recovered from their ordeal they NEVER came back and in fact when they saw me they ran away like greased lightning.

I did this many, many years ago and never hurt a cat, but like I said they never came back !

wll


----------

